# Langdon Beach 4/12



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Got out early to Langdon to catch the Milky Way, got lines in the water by 5:30a. Got two pomps and a sheepy by 8 on live fleas. Pretty much died down after that. Pomps were 13" and 16", sheepy was 16.5".


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Very cool photo of the lifeguard station and Milky Way. What did you take it with,...phone?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I lifeguarded that beach for 9 years. Thank you for sharing. I tried battery 234 from 11-2 today and got two reds, 4 catfish, and no pomps.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I was at Landon from 10 to 12:30. Guy on my left caught 1 red. Me and guy on right got not a nibble. He caught the red on fresh peeled shrimp. I was using sand fleas.


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

I took the Milky Way shot with my T3i. My lens kept fogging but I thought it was a decent shot


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Teasea, I was about ten yards to the left of what sounds like the same gent that caught the red. I stayed out till 4p and enjoyed the rest of the day


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome picture and good looking fish too !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

It looks like y'all had a great time out there. I'll take this catch any fishing day! Thanks for posting.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Holy smokes what an awesome photo!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

pompslayerllc said:


> Teasea, I was about ten yards to the left of what sounds like the same gent that caught the red. I stayed out till 4p and enjoyed the rest of the day


It WAS fun out there. Watched the porpoises swimming around and the military aircraft flying over. Unfortunately I had to get back home and finish packing for our move tomorrow. Still managed to get a mild sunburn though


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, glad y'all enjoy the photo


----------

